# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  El preda y propuesta para el seguro agrario

## grupoagronegocios

EL PREDA Y PROPUESTA PARA EL SEGURO AGRARIO  Ángel Manero Campos amanero@agronegocios.pe Julio 2009   El PREDA (Programa de Reestructuración de la Deuda Agraria) se aprobó mediante Ley Nº 29264 y busca la reestructuración de la deuda agraria condonando las deudas (vencidas al 2007) que mantienen los agricultores con el Estado. Condona los primeros S/ 10 mil soles del valor principal y se anulan los intereses, moras y otras cargas; siempre que el agricultor no deba más de S/ 35 mil.   El PREDA también extiende su acogimiento a las deudas por créditos agropecuarios otorgados por las entidades del sistema financiero nacional y que se encuentran vencidas al 2007. La Ley autoriza al Banco Agropecuario la compra de la cartera morosa de las entidades financieras para su administración y establecer los procedimientos para la recuperación de las deudas. Agrobanco deberá comprar la deuda morosa de las entidades financieras de los productores agrarios para lo cual el MEF destinaría una partida de S/ 50 millones.  A toda luz, el final del segundo párrafo es inconstitucional porque el congreso no tiene iniciativa de gasto y es evidente que la Ley se aprueba porque en el fondo hay altas posibilidades de que sea inaplicable; puesto que existían alternativas para que no se considere inconstitucional por ejemplo tomar parte del patrimonio de Agrobanco para tal fondo, tomar recursos del fondo de garantía agrario o tomar los recursos remanentes del FRASA.   El tema de fondo es que esta Ley no resuelve mucho y seria sólo un calmante de la fiebre, sin curar la real enfermedad del mercado financiero en el agro. El mercado de los créditos agrarios es un mercado incompleto es decir tiene una falla. De un lado hay muchos demandantes no calificados y de otro lado ofertantes que ofrecen créditos muy racionados. Muchos demandantes no recibirían un crédito así paguen una súper tasa de interés sencillamente porque el ofertante (entidad financiera) presume que éste no lo pagará y además no tiene las garantías para respaldar la obligación. Mucho podemos decir de cómo mejorar el acceso al financiamiento: optimizar costos de transacción, mayor asistencia técnica, supervisión, cadenas productivas etc. Elementos importantes pero que toman su tiempo y no son tan efectivos para lograr dinamizar el mercado de créditos agrarios o bancarizar a nuevos agricultores de manera importante.  El agricultor necesita capitalizarse, pero esto no se va a lograr espontáneamente, para hacerlo necesita créditos enfocados en un negocio que lo pueda repagar y tener utilidad para ir generando ahorros. Para que se logre esto hay que facilitarle el acceso al crédito de forma segura y con todo lo demás que podamos sumar como supervisión, capacitación, tecnología, orientación al mercado etc.  En mi experiencia como Director de Agrobanco nos quedó pendiente resolver un tema importante. El mayor problema de falta de equilibrio en el mercado del crédito agrario son los autorracionados. Es decir los agricultores que calificarían para un crédito, sin embargo no lo toman principalmente por el temor de comprometer o perder sus tierras. Los que hemos vivido en el campo sabemos el gran aprecio y valor que le damos a nuestra chacra.  El gran miedo de muchos agricultores es perder su tierra y con toda razón. Los últimos fenómenos del niño, algunas sequías y heladas han quebrado a muchos agricultores y además muchas veces han visto rematar las tierras propias o de sus vecinos. Otro motivo de quiebra de los agricultores es la abrupta depresión de los precios en el mercado.  Debemos buscar la forma para que agricultores que tengan ganas de trabajar, que se capacitan y orientan su producción con un mercado medianamente seguro, tengan la posibilidad de acceder a un crédito sin tener miedo de perder sus tierras. Aquí hay otro mercado incompleto que hay que resolver (remediar las fallas del mercado es una labor del Estado) me refiero al Seguro Agrario.  Para que un seguro funcione eficientemente los riesgos deben dispersarse y diversificarse lo máximo posible. Mal hacemos en sacar un seguro para la sierra, cuando la costa le ayudaría a disminuir el riesgo global. Entonces debemos sacar una especie de SOAT para el agro: un Seguro del Crédito Agrario contra Fenómenos Climáticos para todo el país, subsidiado por el Estado en los primeros 10 años y después pagado por el privado como condición obligatoria al obtener su crédito.  El Estado debería proveer un seguro nacional para coberturar los créditos entregados al sector agrario contra fenómenos climáticos (heladas, sequías e inundaciones) obviamente cada uno de estos riesgos con sus limitaciones del caso; por ejemplo limitarlo a siembras a menos de 3,500 msnm, no sembrar cerca de cauces de los ríos ni en zonas donde recurrentemente hay problemas.  Este seguro agrario debe ser universal para todos los créditos otorgados en el sector y asumido en los primeros cinco años al 100% por el Estado, los siguientes 5 años al 50%. Después de 10 años las compañías aseguradoras tendrán la información suficiente de siniestrabilidad para que de manera conjunta con los bancos desarrollen el mercado por sí solos.   Cuánto costaría este subsidio directo del estado. Si aseguramos el 100% de los créditos agrarios otorgados (estimo que la cifra total de créditos con este incentivo seria de USD 2,000 millones anuales) y consideramos que cada 15 años llega un fenómeno del niño importante y cuando llega se afecta a lo mucho el 50% de la producción agrícola nacional. Podríamos decir que la probabilidad de siniestro es cerca de 3.5% anual. Si sumamos una tasa de siniestros recurrentes del 1.5 %. La prima de este seguro podría costar al inicio 5% del monto del crédito otorgado. Es decir el estado gastaría unos USD 100 millones cada año y la cifra se iría ajustando hacia abajo cada año siguiente. Esta es una cifra alta pero así es normalmente cuando no hay información exacta de los siniestros. Indudablemente la prima real debería ser menor, por lo que probablemente seria más negocio para el Estado ofrecer a las aseguradoras un reaseguro. Es decir que las aseguradoras ofrezcan una póliza general de seguro con prima de 3% y el Estado reaseguraría todas las pólizas del sector y asumiría sólo en caso de siniestros mayores.  Lo importante es empezar, hay costos muy altos pero es una solución de fondo al problema del crédito. Es importante asegurar puntualmente el crédito agrario lo que indirectamente asegura la producción agraria. Esto permite disminuir los costos de transacción, dinamizar y generar mercados competitivos y eficientes. No se debe otorgar las pólizas a diestra y siniestra puesto que se perderán en el camino y no habrá incentivos claros para las entidades financieras de entrar en el negocio.  Lo más importante de tener este seguro contra riesgos climáticos es que después se puede lanzar el siguiente producto: Seguro del Crédito Agrario Contra Riesgos del Mercado. Aquí no se asegura la plantación o los ingresos de los agricultores, hacerlo sería muy costoso e ineficiente, se debe asegurar el riesgo de las entidades financieras de prestar al agro. Esto con la finalidad de impedir que se tome como garantía principal al predio agrícola.   El subsidio que debe dar el estado en este caso debe ser sólo del 50% del valor de la prima y que el banco cobre al agricultor el otro 50%. Así el banco tendrá la diligencia para asegurarse de otorgar un buen crédito dado que las aseguradoras pondrán condiciones para evitar coberturar proyectos con dudosa viabilidad, con miras a tener un negocio sustentable en el mediano y largo plazo.   Este seguro no sería obligatorio y cubriría el crédito agrícola que se haya visto afectado por un descenso en los precios de mercado a partir de un decremento del 30%. Es decir si el precio de mercado baja en 40% el seguro cubre 10% del monto del crédito; si el precio de mercado cae 70% el seguro cubre el 40% del monto del crédito. Este seguro sería optativo pero en la práctica las entidades financieras lo pondrían como exigencia y al agricultor le convendría pues bajaría la tasa del préstamo. Los precios de mercado se marcarían bajo un mecanismo que asegure su independencia y credibilidad.  El costo del seguro al crédito agrario contra riesgos de mercado será mucho más bajo si existe el seguro universal contra fenómenos climáticos (la primera propuesta). Estimo que costaría cerca del 4% del crédito. Es decir las primas totales serian del orden de los USD 80 millones anuales. El estado asume la mitad es decir USD 40 millones en los próximos diez años, posterior a este periodo el mercado de seguros habrá tenido información suficiente para desarrollarse por sí solo y de hecho harán crecer los créditos agrarios y las nuevas inversiones en el sector.   El hacer que los negocios agrarios sean más estables, es lo que realmente abriría la posibilidad a tener una clase media que invierta cada vez más en el agro. Más aún si con los seguros de por medio las tasas de interés serian mucho más bajas. Resolver las fallas del mercado en el crédito y seguro agrario probablemente sea la principal labor de promoción del Estado en el agro, puesto que los mercados de asistencia técnica, capacitación, contratos de compra, proyectos, tierras, titulación, gerenciamiento etc. se activarán automáticamente.  En el peor de los casos el Estado gastaría USD 140 millones anuales durante los próximos diez años. Es un monto importante pero es menos de la mitad del presupuesto anual del Ministerio de Agricultura y esto sí resuelve un tema de fondo. Si se atacan los problemas de fondo sea bienvenido el PREDA, pero como propuesta del ejecutivo para que realmente se tenga la convicción y compromiso. No vengan los argumentos de que no hay presupuesto, dado que basta un Decreto de Urgencia para aprovechar los más de USD 1,500 millones que cada año se quedan sin gastar en los presupuestos del sector público.  Nota aparte merece el Programa de Competitividad lanzado por el Ministerio de Agricultura (DL 1077) que merece la pena que se ejecute y que va de la mano con esta propuesta. Es importante también efectivizar el DL 1020 y sus fondos de garantía puesto que si se combina los fondos de garantía con los seguros agrarios entonces se maximizan ambas herramientas.Temas similares: Artículo: Minag transferirá S/. 40 millones para garantizar implementación de seguro agrario Artículo: Este mes Minag iniciará estudios para incluir a producción pecuaria en Seguro Agrario Catastrófico Artículo: MEF orientará nuevamente S/. 40 millones para seguro agrario catastrófico en el 2011 Artículo: Minag asumirá gastos para implementar seguro agrario para la campaña agrícola 2010 - 2011 Artículo: Minag transferirá hasta S/. 40 millones a Fogasa y Agroperú para garantizar seguro agrario 2010-2011

----------

